# Deck Uplift



## jar546 (Jun 16, 2020)

How do you prescriptively design and build a deck in a 170mph wind zone?


----------



## ICE (Jun 16, 2020)

jar546 said:


> How do you prescriptively design and build a deck in a 170mph wind zone?



With large gaps between the deck boards....sorry but I couldn't help it.  I can't imagine living somewhere that the wind can blow 170mph.  Canada has Florida sand.  Come to think of it I did live in Ormond Beach for a few years....the wind came up and I found myself in Manitou Springs.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2020)

Steel?


Or what will survive after 170 mph comes through?


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2020)

Glenn....? Anything over 130?mph puts you in the WFCM....


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2020)

Other thought Concrete


----------



## jar546 (Jun 17, 2020)

steveray said:


> Glenn....? Anything over 130?mph puts you in the WFCM....



In our case, it puts you into ASCE-7 for design.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 17, 2020)

jar546 said:


> How do you prescriptively design and build a deck in a 170mph wind zone?


You can't prescriptively building anything in that wind zone.  Being decks, I'll site the IRC.  R301.2.1.  Wind design region.

Truthfully though... We do not have complete research or standardized guidance available for deck structural design.  Our culture didn't care until the last decade or so.  There is much work to do still, from fire separation distance, to lateral bracing, to uplift.  Hell... we don't even have universal agreement about what a deck, balcony, porch, patio, or sunroom even is.

I'm not very helpful on this one, am I.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 17, 2020)

Glenn said:


> You can't prescriptively building anything in that wind zone.  Being decks, I'll site the IRC.  R301.2.1.  Wind design region.
> 
> Truthfully though... We do not have complete research or standardized guidance available for deck structural design.  Our culture didn't care until the last decade or so.  There is much work to do still, from fire separation distance, to lateral bracing, to uplift.  Hell... we don't even have universal agreement about what a deck, balcony, porch, patio, or sunroom even is.
> 
> I'm not very helpful on this one, am I.



Well, basically down here, all decks are engineered per ASCE-10 for now.


----------



## instantmessenger (Oct 5, 2021)

What about in a 140mph wind zone?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 6, 2021)

Probably same answer as JAR.


----------

